# PPI Arts Series Amp. New Old Stock



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

During a clean up at the Buwalda garage, we discover a stash of PPI Art series amps with the amp link plates. These amps are in excellent condition and the security seals are intact. Buwalda told me these amps have never been powered up and are as new as they can be.

These amps will be posted for sale very soon by either me or Don from Import Alliance. We will post them for sale in the classified section very soon.

We have multiple amps in each power class. A100.2 , A200.2, A300.2 and A600.2 amps.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

BlackHHR said:


> During a clean up at the Buwalda garage, we discover a stash of PPI Art series amps with the amp link plates. These amps are in excellent condition and the security seals are intact. Buwalda told me these amps have never been powered up and are as new as they can be.
> 
> These amps will be posted for sale very soon by either me or Don from Import Alliance. We will post them for sale in the classified section very soon.
> 
> We have multiple amps in each power class. A100.2 , A200.2, A300.2 and A600.2 amps.


Prices? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Soon I will post them for sale in classified sections. Still sorting out what all we have in the collection. 


We found a 7909 Alpine, XTANTS and some other items.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

VERY interested.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe this is when I start adding PPI to my collection!


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

BlackHHR said:


> Soon I will post them for sale in classified sections. Still sorting out what all we have in the collection.
> 
> 
> We found a 7909 Alpine, XTANTS and some other items.


Do you know which Xtants? Those were always sexy


----------



## OKCarver (May 18, 2017)

Will these take 5volt input. What is the consequence of such input with their 2.5volt rating?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

OKCarver said:


> Will these take 5volt input. What is the consequence of such input with their 2.5volt rating?


I'm pretty sure they will take a high voltage input without issue as PPI made a nice in-dash PreAmp/Adjustable 3rd Octave EQ that ran on "Phantom Power" and IIRC was about 10-15 volts RMS. It was "Din" and not RCA so that may completely negate my argument... IDK... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

EmptyKim said:


> Do you know which Xtants? Those were always sexy


XTANTS are 603X`s and 604X`s


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

BlackHHR said:


> XTANTS are 603X`s and 604X`s


back in the day i had a system with a pair of 600.2's and then several years later i had a system with a 603x. This is awesome .


----------



## Mr.GNX (Jan 6, 2010)

This. Is. Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.GNX (Jan 6, 2010)

BlackHHR said:


> Soon I will post them for sale in classified sections. Still sorting out what all we have in the collection.
> 
> 
> We found a 7909 Alpine, XTANTS and some other items.


Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

3 of the 600s would be sweet.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't even have any PPI, but this gives me wood. Amazing find! Is the Alpine 7909 BNIB? Now that would bring some stupid money!


----------



## aerodynamics (Nov 30, 2009)

These were all the rage in the 90s and I always wanted them if not for looks alone. How would they fit in today's installs, say, with digital sources and a DSP in the chain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You have to remember. Most cheaper-mid level current A/Bs are still using the same stuff these did in the 90s.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

the only crap i find in my stash is like a rusted Power 300 cover. :laugh:


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it will be safe to say these will go like hotcakes


----------



## Pookielama (May 27, 2017)

Wow I'm totally interested in these. This forum is the reason I joined this place. I have an A600.2 and this is my 4th one. I'm 39 years old in about 10 mins. ? I would love a smaller audio art to run mids and hides. Right now I have a PC250 running them. Does anyone have these amps in black? I saw a couple pics online and in freaking out trying to find them. Please let me know as soon as you post them up for sale


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Pookielama said:


> Wow I'm totally interested in these. This forum is the reason I joined this place. I have an A600.2 and this is my 4th one. I'm 39 years old in about 10 mins. ? I would love a smaller audio art to run mids and hides. Right now I have a PC250 running them. Does anyone have these amps in black? I saw a couple pics online and in freaking out trying to find them. Please let me know as soon as you post them up for sale


I'm thinking they probably already sold them by now all "hush, hush, like"... Someone probably hit the OP with a HUGE $# for ALL OF IT via PM. That's just my theory as it's been a few days now. Who knows though... 

Imho, the Arts would need to be recapped after 25 years of sitting. The caps they went out with we're prone to leaking. The Xtants depending on model, are pretty bulletproof. I had a 20 year old one 3 channel that purred like a kitten until I sold it a year or so ago. Great amp. 

Hopefully the OP has just been busy, but as many people as are interested I probably can't afford to play anyways  



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> I'm thinking they probably already sold them by now all "hush, hush, like"... Someone probably hit the OP with a HUGE $# for ALL OF IT via PM. That's just my theory as it's been a few days now. Who knows though...
> 
> Imho, the Arts would need to be recapped after 25 years of sitting. The caps they went out with we're prone to leaking. The Xtants depending on model, are pretty bulletproof. I had a 20 year old one 3 channel that purred like a kitten until I sold it a year or so ago. Great amp.
> 
> ...



Are you joke here? i hope so, because BlackHHR is one of the most stand up dudes on this forum.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> Are you joke here? i hope so, because BlackHHR is one of the most stand up dudes on this forum.


Well... Let's see... There's several snarky looking smiley faces in the post, along with a "who knows" and a "hopefully". I didn't think it was any reason to get butt-hurt



miniSQ said:


> Are you joke here? i hope so, because BlackHHR is one of the most stand up dudes on this forum.





miniSQ said:


> Are you joke here? i hope so, because BlackHHR is one of the most stand up dudes on this forum.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookielama (May 27, 2017)

OK so not to hijack the thread but I have a question for you guys I bought an a600.2 it's my fourth one and I'm building an amp rack for it but I don't have the actual amp just yet I'm getting it tomorrow and I'm wondering if somebody could give me the dimensions the length and the width from the outside tips of the mounting screw holes


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

subd


----------



## Pookielama (May 27, 2017)

Subd?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

HardCoreDore said:


> Imho, the Arts would need to be recapped after 25 years of sitting. The caps they went out with we're prone to leaking. The Xtants depending on model, are pretty bulletproof. I had a 20 year old one 3 channel that purred like a kitten until I sold it a year or so ago. Great amp.


Please, correct me if I'm wrong but since all of these amps are NIB the caps should all be fine. It's my understanding that "heat" from running amps causes the caps to deteriorate and leak. Unless they were stored in a steal shed in Death Valley they should be all good.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I use only old school amps and recapping has never been necessary. Repair if they leak. Don't fix it if it ain't broke as they say.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

GEM592 said:


> I use only old school amps and recapping has never been necessary. Repair if they leak. Don't fix it if it ain't broke as they say.


You're essentially using an "engine that's down on power" then. I'm not saying you have to do it constantly, but really old caps are out of spec and therefore don't hold as much of a charge. This will cause a decrease in amplifier power. 



63flip said:


> Please, correct me if I'm wrong but since all of these amps are NIB the caps should all be fine. It's my understanding that "heat" from running amps causes the caps to deteriorate and leak. Unless they were stored in a steal shed in Death Valley they should be all good.


Electolytic capacitors start to deteriorate the second they are made, whether they are installed in a product or not. Yes, heavy use will make them deteriorate faster, but their mere existence will cause them to break down. It's how they work. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I have paper caps in some of my 60's radios / tube amps so when does this deterioration happen?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

This type of stuff takes all of the fun out of old school stuff, and car stereo in general. I'm glad I'm past the point of worrying about who thinks I'm getting max power or not, and who thinks I need to fix something they've never heard based on some dubious generalization. Didn't you hear you need to trash all of your AB amps for the class D revolution? You're not getting everything you could be you know, look into it.


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

63flip said:


> Please, correct me if I'm wrong but since all of these amps are NIB the caps should all be fine. It's my understanding that "heat" from running amps causes the caps to deteriorate and leak. Unless they were stored in a steal shed in Death Valley they should be all good.


I was wondering about the NIB thing too. Look closely at the pics and you can see on the mounting feet what makes me wonder about that. Probably display models or something but look to me to have at least been mounted.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

white 450 said:


> I was wondering about the NIB thing too. Look closely at the pics and you can see on the mounting feet what makes me wonder about that. Probably display models or something but look to me to have at least been mounted.


Good eye. I didn't notice that. It looks like the Molex connectors are dirty too. Hmm... ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

OKCarver said:


> Will these take 5volt input. What is the consequence of such input with their 2.5volt rating?


I am sure it will be just fine. I'm throwing out 8 volts to my Arc KS900.6 and it's input sensitivity rating is 4 volts. I've had no problems. Just keep your gains down.


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

HardCoreDore said:


> Good eye. I didn't notice that. It looks like the Molex connectors are dirty too. Hmm... ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


In fairness to the OP I don't believe they were posted as NIB just never powered up but I was kinda geeked up too about making an offer until I saw that. 

BTW, I can tell by your handle that we are aligned with collegiate rooting interests. Talk radio sure was entertaining after the "Championship of Life Bowl" at the end of last season...Hehehe!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Any updates on this thread? Are the amps gone?


----------



## georgeman4 (Aug 8, 2017)

Where can I send my amp to for a once over ? I live in San Diego Ca.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, have been using mostly Nak (Zed or older versions) and SoundStream Class A & Ref series stuff since they came out. I never used PPI Art series amps before but have heard them several times over the years and always thought they were good amps. Are any of these still for sale?


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

Would be interested in an A.200 or A.300.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

movingzachb said:


> Would be interested in an A.200 or A.300.


They never updated the thread again, and never posted anything else regarding what happened to them. I'm guessing the seller struck some kind of deal outside of the website via private message. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2017)

HardCoreDore said:


> They never updated the thread again, and never posted anything else regarding what happened to them. I'm guessing the seller struck some kind of deal outside of the website via private message.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I'm searching the forums now but you know of any threads devoted to information, parts and services for these amps?


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

What ever happened to these going up for sale?


----------

